# Does anyone call their boyfriend "Daddy"?



## LoneFox

My boyfriend and I have been together for a year and he's picked up on calling me affectionate names like "little girl", "baby girl", and princess. In return I call him daddy (also because he's taller than me and protects me). Kind of hard to admit, but for me it's a turn on. Anyone else feel the same? :heart
Btw: I don't care if it's weird or creepy as some of you have previously posted. In other words, Daddy is a ghetto term of affection like "sweetheart" or "honey". And no it's *not* my biological dad, duh... Everyone has done something or likes something out of the norm. I'm not trying to be irate but read before you post. Thanks...


----------



## AlisonWonderland

No. I really hope neither of you have children :/


----------



## Mandyy

I would NEVER call my bf daddy. Yack.


----------



## Lisa

Sorry but that IS creepy.


----------



## Saekon

To be honest, I don't see what's so wrong with that... Unless your boyfriend is your dad >.>

I personally wouldn't want to be called daddy, but that's just my preference.


----------



## Karsten

I think I'd be turned off if a chick called me daddy. No, offense.

My bad, didn't realize this was the Teens forum. Not tryin to creep...


----------



## BrokenStars

That's what I call my Pimp. 

Kidding. It's okay, I guess. It just seems kinda weird...:stu 

lolz..thekloWN...we're both creepin' :high5


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## BrokenStars

Aloysius said:


>


:haha


----------



## notna

Yes..
Wait no.


----------



## Cyrus

It's not something I'd want to be called, but it's pretty common among peoples though.


----------



## layitontheline

Ehhhhh, not my thing. Got some better names in my pocket waiting to be used.


----------



## kiirby

I'd much rather be called papa. Or mama if she's into that.


----------



## Stilla

No... just no.


----------



## crsohr

This is the ghetto way of saying 'baby' or 'honey'. For example the girl would say 'do you want me to get you something daddy?' Some guys do the opposite and call their girlfriends 'mama', 'hey get on the floor and shake your booty mama'. I heard it in the rap song.


----------



## BrokenStars

crsohr said:


> This is the ghetto way of saying 'baby' or 'honey'. For example the girl would say 'do you want me to get you something daddy?' Some guys do the opposite and call their girlfriends 'mama', 'hey get on the floor and shake your booty mama'. I heard it in the rap song.


----------



## Karsten

layitontheline said:


> Ehhhhh, not my thing. Got some better names in my pocket waiting to be used.


Like whu?


----------



## Kennnie

that is very arkward


----------



## LoneFox

Lisa said:


> Sorry but that IS creepy.


 I guess what seems normal to some is creepy to others lol. :stu


----------



## LoneFox

crsohr said:


> This is the ghetto way of saying 'baby' or 'honey'. For example the girl would say 'do you want me to get you something daddy?' Some guys do the opposite and call their girlfriends 'mama', 'hey get on the floor and shake your booty mama'. I heard it in the rap song.


Exactly  Finally someone understands the term! You get an award


----------



## LoneFox

AlisonWonderland said:


> No. I really hope neither of you have children :/


Um...my boyfriend and I already suggested to not having kids. And if your thinking of my biological dad then you're way off. Read before you type.


----------



## LoneFox

Mandyy said:


> I would NEVER call my bf daddy. Yack.


 I guess but that's your opinion. Some women take it as a sign of affection like myself.


----------



## LoneFox

Kennnie said:


> that is very arkward


 Some things of everyday norm are awkward to me. My boyfriend and I play it our way. When people kiss in public I would find that awkward. :|


----------



## equiiaddict

No...my boyfriend sometimes calls me "little girl" like yours does but it's when he's in one of his "cute modes," he doesn't do it all the time. (And by cute modes I mean we both act all mushy with each other and stuff...:b when you've been together for over 2 years, you sometimes have these moments! Don't make fun of me! Haha.)
But anyway, personally, calling my boyfriend "Daddy" would be really awkward and creepy. I guess it just depends on the relationship though.


----------



## LoneFox

JennaMarie said:


> No...my boyfriend sometimes calls me "little girl" like yours does but it's when he's in one of his "cute modes," he doesn't do it all the time. (And by cute modes I mean we both act all mushy with each other and stuff...:b when you've been together for over 2 years, you sometimes have these moments! Don't make fun of me! Haha.)
> But anyway, personally, calling my boyfriend "Daddy" would be really awkward and creepy. I guess it just depends on the relationship though.


All relationships are different. If everyone was the same love wouldn't be a thing to cherish.


----------



## Monroee

Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable using the term. It would make me think I was a Playboy Bunny or something with an older man.


----------



## matty

I find it weird. I understand the term, and why, but not my thing. 

No need to defend yourself, it is somewhat normal, and more so in different areas. At the end of the day it is just a pet name and everyone has them.


----------



## caflme

eww... no... not for a bf... or husband... unless I'd had his children... then maybe... but otherwise... no, very creepy.


----------



## Neutrino

I call my boyfriend "danny". Ha. Hahaha. It rhymes.

I would not not call him daddy, no. No no no no no.


----------



## F1X3R

Would anyone call their gf mommy?


----------



## diamondheart89

I get it.


----------



## heroin

If it's an S&M thing, then it makes sense, I suppose.


----------



## LoneFox

F1X3R said:


> Would anyone call their gf mommy?


 I suppose some guys would :yes


----------



## Kennnie

LoneFox said:


> I suppose some guys would :yes


 yes they would.......lol


----------



## LoneFox

caflme said:


> eww... no... not for a bf... or husband... unless I'd had his children... then maybe... but otherwise... no, very creepy.


 Wow...seriously...why bother explaining? People really need to read before they type, then they wouldn't sound so befuddled. i guess some people pay more attention to the title than reading the explanatory after it. *sigh...* :sus


----------



## laura024

To each her own, but I personally would never call my boyfriend "daddy." I find that too awkward.


----------



## caflme

Not sure when you posted the btw edit... in that context I will withdraw my opinion... since you are really looking for those who agree with you and are offended by those who don't... do whatever you and your bf find works for you both, you are young, enjoy it while it lasts... the two of you are all that matter in this case anyway. Not sure why you were asking... but then, I don't really care either.


----------



## LoneFox

caflme said:


> Not sure when you posted the btw edit... in that context I will withdraw my opinion... since you are really looking for those who agree with you and are offended by those who don't... do whatever you and your bf find works for you both, you are young, enjoy it while it lasts... the two of you are all that matter in this case anyway. Not sure why you were asking... but then, I don't really care either.


I'm sorry, I have a hypersensitve personality. I'm easily hurt by people who disagree even if they don't mean to "downgrade" my opinion. Please forgive me. I wish I was more accepting to personal judgement. Damn social anxiety...


----------



## caflme

LoneFox said:


> I'm sorry, I have a hypersensitve personality. I'm easily hurt by people who disagree even if they don't mean to "downgrade" my opinion. Please forgive me. I wish I was more accepting to personal judgement. Damn social anxiety...


It's all good... didn't mean to upset you either... just be happy and enjoy being in love.


----------



## bornwild

I love when my girlfriends have called me daddy. All you prudes need to pull the corncobs out of your asses. :roll You are being very judgmental and abusive by saying how creepy you think it is. If you don't call your boyfriend that, then just say you don't call him that. No need to say how creepy you think it is. It only shows how ignorant you are anyways.


----------



## Takerofsouls

I dont think my girl friend would even call me that, if she did I guess I wouldnt have a problem with it. Im not a fan of pet names though, so once again it most likely wouldnt happen. I dont think its creepy though, depends how you look at it. 

Its similar to someone with a dirty mind, like I will say something to my girlfriend and she perceives it as something really dirty, when thats really not what I meant at all when I said it. Just dont take it in a creepy way.


----------



## thatguy95

My ex called me daddy, its surprisingly not as wierd as you would think


----------



## royal

Me and my girl used to call each other babe or baby. 

Same concept if you think about it. ie Baby could mean "offspring."


----------



## Lasair

my gran calls my grandad dad. I donno!


----------



## WholeinSoul91

bornwild said:


> I love when my girlfriends have called me daddy. All you prudes need to pull the corncobs out of your asses. :roll *You are being very judgmental and abusive by saying how creepy you think it is.* If you don't call your boyfriend that, then just say you don't call him that. No need to say how creepy you think it is. It only shows how *ignorant you are anyways*.


Erm...what? How is it being abusive if some say they find it creepy? That's just a personal view, and they ain't calling the *actual poster* creepy, but more the term of "daddy".
You also call people who do find it creepy "prudes". Who's being the judgemental one here?

I personally find it very weird to call a boyfriend "daddy" but I won't begrudge anyone who did like it, to each their own, I don't really care. But I know I could never do it, it would be too weird for me.


----------



## layitontheline

I call my boyfriend grandpa and he smacks my *** with a cane. It's a bit of a theme.


----------



## LostProphet

Lol never heard of a girl calling her bf "daddy". The closest thing is "papi".


----------



## Lionking92

ummm no thats creepy. If we had a kid then i'd call him daddy for the childsake but not just to be cute.:no


----------



## DallyandMango

I see where you're coming from? Father's can be very influential and protective and most women want a man who will protect them in the future and provide a strong foundation.

If it's just a private pet name, i think its perfectly normal. Wouldn't use it in public though .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It's kind of freudian, to each their own I suppose.

I have yet to be called Daddy, I don't think I'd like it but who knows man?! You find out all kinds of crazy sh** about yourself in relationships!


----------



## heyJude

Lisa said:


> Sorry but that IS creepy.


I second this!!! . I would NEVER call the guy I am seeing 'daddy'. uke I have my own dad, thanks.

My older half brother and his girlfriend call each other "mom" and "dad" and it just bugs the heck out of me. You have your own mom and dad for crying out loud. But I guess to each their own.


----------



## Perfectionist

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

The thought of it genuinely makes me nauseous.


----------



## notna

layitontheline said:


> I call my boyfriend grandpa and he smacks my *** with a cane. It's a bit of a theme.


:lol


----------



## Freiheit

heyJude said:


> I second this!!! . *I would NEVER call the guy I am seeing 'daddy'. uke I have my own dad, thanks.*
> 
> My older half brother and his girlfriend call each other "mom" and "dad" and it just bugs the heck out of me. You have your own mom and dad for crying out loud. But I guess to each their own.


^This


----------



## Michael A

Yeah it's okay, just learn to mix it up. Don't always use "daddy".
Instead of _daddy,_ try something like this instead:
-" Yeah you know I'll be there for you _papa smurf_."
-" Oh _pappy, _you always know what to say!"
-" So, _paw paw_ how was your day?"
These should help you out and they aren't creepy at all.


----------



## Jinxx

I use to call an ex of mine daddy but it was only cause he liked it. I'd feel odd calling him that & eventually told him how I felt. :sus


----------



## geekboy22

After a few years on the internet, i have learned things that i wish i hadnt. One of those things is that there is a fetish in which people act like babies and have mommies/daddies. They role play as babies and have their mommies/daddies take care of them. I find it extremely weird, but others might have a different opinion. If thats not the reason for you, then it could just be that you do just like having someone protecting you and feel safe when you are with them. I wouldnt mind being called daddy by my girl of it was for that reason, in fact i might even call her my little girl to make her feel better. Or just a pet name, those are cute.


----------



## Nekomata

Only in a joking way. I don't mind the roleplay aspect of it too though ;3


----------



## sas111

Once upon a time, when I had a boyfriend, yes, I called him daddy ONCE during sex..Ohh it was awkward alright..awkward & very unnatural sounding. He really enjoyed it though & wanted me to keep calling him that. Never. Never again. *shivers*


----------



## Colie319

That's not weird. My grandma calls my grandpa daddy sometimes, but then again they've been married for a long time. This is not a ghetto term for all of those who say it is.


----------



## Tangerine

I'll just say I have, and I don't find it creepy. Trying not to get myself into trouble here, with the "ghetto" term, but hearing daddy around the black community in couples seems to be a lot more common than in others, or maybe just more outward.


----------



## Jinxx

Nope. Too awkward.


----------



## komorikun

That would be weird. I don't even call my dad "dad." I've always called my parents by their first names. I think I did go on a date once with a guy with the same name (Asian guy though). That was sort of yucky.


----------



## crispy21

Thats soo hot, id loved to be called daddy


----------



## Elixir

I don't think I would ever call my boyfriend 'daddy'. It would be awkward on so many levels for me.


----------



## ohxsweetxinsanityx

If I had a boyfriend, no. If my boyfriend and I called each other those names, it would seem like our relationship is based off of some sick fantasy where I'm the daughter and he's the father, literally. Ew.


----------



## matisyahu

My mom calls me mom and my dad calls me dad. Its the weirdest thing. Then again we are from the middle east, so thats probably how its done over there.

example

me: "Mom"

mom: "yes mom?"

Very weird i know


----------



## Whitney

My boyfriend and I have 2 dogs and 2 cats and we refer to ourselves as "mommy" and "daddy" in respect to them. So we use those terms a lot but not directly to each other. We also talk for our animals a lot. So when we do that I guess we kinda are calling each other "mommy" and "daddy"


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I think it would be a turn-off if a girl called me "daddy" :stu


----------



## arnie

It would be too weird to use the mommy daddy slang. I can't seperate out the literal meanings in my mind. Everytime I hear it, I would think of the literal meaning.


----------



## AwkBoy

Pet names can be cute/hot, but "daddy" isn't my first choice.


----------

